# To Many How To Articles...Still Confused!



## JohnnyBlaze (Oct 7, 2005)

Ladies and Gentlemen,

I have read numerous articles on the internet but still can't figure out the differences between the male and female by looking at them.  So with my buds budding, what do I have?  One article I read said that they were male plants but I don't see any seeds on them.  Do the pollen sacks mean anything about harvesting time?  Another article said that the pollen sacks (or so I believe them to be in the picture) mean that I should harvest right away.  Still way too confused about the whole thing.  They smell great but don't know how much longer they have (outdoor growing, southwest U.S.)


----------



## GanjaGuru (Oct 7, 2005)

What the picture you posted shows are calyx's.  All female plants grow them.
If the plant was pollinated, each calyx contains a seed.
Give a few of 'em a squeeze to see if there is a seed.

Because the buds are skimpy, I'm leaning towards saying the plant pictured is a hermaphrodite.

In any case, the plant(s) are ready to harvest when 75% of those little "hairs" (pistils) turn brown.

Only males grow pollen sacs.  They look like dingle balls, like those things hanging outside a pawn shop.
Only females grow seeds.
You need to read more about growing.  Every grow book I've ever seen includes the above info.


----------



## Hick (Oct 8, 2005)

I believe ganga' is righton the money...hermophrodite
Pretty certain the circled parts are male flowers. 
Those seeds will carry that hermi gene forward. Do not use those seeds. It will only compound your problem.


----------



## JohnnyBlaze (Oct 8, 2005)

How will the smoke be between with a Hermi?


----------

